# Помогите с оценкой



## hozaika (5 Ноя 2017)

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане! Есть у нас спецы по аккордеонам тут?
Мне достался в наследство аккордеон Barcarole dominante (концертный) Германия, черный, 7/8, четырехголосый.
Аккордеон не лежал без дела, я на нем играла дома на праздниках. Но по нужде сейчас подумала, что для моих целей мне подойдет и простой аккордеон, а этот хочу продать. Он в очень хорошем состоянии, звук глубокий. на нем играли дома. Чехол "родной", все застежки тоже родные и работают, абсолютно все клавиши как новые). Подскажите сколько он может стоить?


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Ноя 2017)

hozaika/ писал:


> 1.  Есть у нас спецы по аккордеонам тут?
> 2.  аккордеон Barcarole dominante (концертный) Германия, черный, 7/8, четырехголосый.
> 3.  для моих целей мне подойдет и простой аккордеон, а этот хочу продать.


1. Нет. Вы про что спрашивали на форуме Голд Аккордеон?

2. В чём его концертность состоит? Можно подробности? 

3. Продать подростковый 7/8 ширпотреб из ГДР за 10 т.р. (если повезёт) и купить "простой" аккордеон за 200- 250  000, в чём фишка этого действия?
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/drugievoprosyi/topic-5552.html


----------



## hozaika (5 Ноя 2017)

Kuzalogly (05.11.2017, 20:29) писал:


> 1. Нет. Вы про что спрашивали на форуме Голд Аккордеон?2. В чём его концертность состоит? Можно подробности?
> 
> 3. Продать подростковый 7/8 ширпотреб из ГДР за 10 т.р. (если повезёт) и купить "простой" аккордеон за 200- 250  000, в чём фишка этого действия?
> http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/drugievoprosyi/topic-5552.html


Гыыы)) улыбнуло прям!
Я ж откуда знала что он подростковый ширпотреб то? Теперь знаю!
Я правильно поняла, что его красная цена в базарный день 10т.р? О, мудрый КАааа...


----------



## zet10 (5 Ноя 2017)

Уж не знаю как там аккордеон, а хозяйка на все 100!из рук такой женщины не грех и за 50 тысяч купить... Минимально)


----------



## hozaika (5 Ноя 2017)

zet10/05.11.2017, 22:40/краснея и бледнея/ Я его на Авито выставила, по ошибке за 23000 (это мне в группе оценщиков в контакте подсказали что его можно продать за 20-25т.р.). Сижу такая и жду, глупая. А сегодня позвонил дедок и буквально отругал, что я его так дорого продаю. Я засомневалась просто и решила тут еще help крикнуть. Хочется просто его продать уже за адекватную цену. 10 так 10.



Kuzalogly (05.11.2017 написал(а):


> Уж не знаю как там аккордеон, а хозяйка на все 100!из рук такой женщины не грех и за 50 тысяч купить... Минимально)


 Я этот аккордеон случайно спасла (его когда брат на помойку вытащил, я забрала, притащила себе в дом) и пришлось научиться самой на нем играть (я самоучка). Вообще, я не знаю каким качком должен быть тот самый немецкий подросток /тут серьезно замечталась/, который на нем должен играть по задумке... Я когда дома на нем играю Каравай и Маленькой елочке холодно зимой (ну иногда еще песни военные и частушки) у меня потом два дня бицуха отваливается))
Поэтому для моих "высоких" целей - ну на Масленицу там частушечки и прочие шалости, сильно пародистого друга не надо. Вот он смысл то хде...Эх...


----------



## hozaika (5 Ноя 2017)

Ой, я тут с цитированием напутала малость...


----------



## zet10 (5 Ноя 2017)

А может и не надо продавать?весело же получается?


----------



## hozaika (5 Ноя 2017)

zet10 (05.11.2017, 23:17) писал:


> А может и не надо продавать?весело же получается?


ОООЧень весело! Но продать надо. Ибо чего добру то пропадать? Да и у меня второй есть. Тот какой-то вообще беспародный. Но для Ёлочки сгодится. Да и жалко - вдруг кто будет подростка учить? Ему нужнее (особенно для бицухи)


----------



## vev (6 Ноя 2017)

*hozaika*,

продавать можно... Продать нельзя...
По поводу веса/размера: да он совсем маленький и легенький. Таким бицепсы только в детском саду качать


----------



## hozaika (6 Ноя 2017)

vev (06.11.2017, 08:29) писал:


> продавать можно... Продать нельзя...По поводу веса/размера: да он совсем маленький и легенький. Таким бицепсы только в детском саду качать


Я так и знала, что не в качалке нормальные мужики водятся...Надо аккордеонистов искать! Вот у кого мышечный тонус в норме всегда!
А если серьезно, может поможете девушке составить объявление вкусно - не ну реально, что в нем должна я написать, чтобы мой подростковый ГДР-овский ширпотреб прям завтра купили и еще очередь желающих стояла?


----------



## vev (6 Ноя 2017)

*hozaika*,

нет таких слов, которые заставят играть тех, кто умеет это делать, на данном аппарате... Можете ценник опустить до 5тр. Это поможет в значительной степени, но это, насколько я понимаю, Вас не интересует.

Были на Авито персонажи, которые рассказывали про любимый инструмент Евы Браун, на котором она Гитлеру перед кончиной что-то наигрывала в бункере. Правда это тоже не помогло. Ну покрутил народ у виска и забыл. 

Мой совет: если сами играете и хотите играть дальше - играйте на нем сами, пока не поймете насколько он никакой... Ну а на этом сайте все равно никто не клюнет...

P.S. присоединюсь к Юре (Zet10) и "помогу с оценкой"... Хозяйка, если именно она на фото, выше всяких похвал. Если напишете в объявлении, что отдадите высокому, симпатичному молодому человеку с московской пропиской и без вредных привычек, то значительно поднимите свои шансы в поиске второй половины. Народ валом повалит инструмент тестировать


----------



## hozaika (6 Ноя 2017)

vev (06.11.2017, 21:40) писал:


> нет таких слов, которые заставят играть тех, кто умеет это делать, на данном аппарате... Можете ценник опустить до 5тр. Это поможет в значительной степени, но это, насколько я понимаю, Вас не интересует.Были на Авито персонажи, которые рассказывали про любимый инструмент Евы Браун, на котором она Гитлеру перед кончиной что-то наигрывала в бункере. Правда это тоже не помогло. Ну покрутил народ у виска и забыл.
> 
> Мой совет: если сами играете и хотите играть дальше - играйте на нем сами, пока не поймете насколько он никакой... Ну а на этом сайте все равно никто не клюнет...
> 
> P.S. присоединюсь к Юре (Zet10) и "помогу с оценкой"... Хозяйка, если именно она на фото, выше всяких похвал. Если напишете в объявлении, что отдадите высокому, симпатичному молодому человеку с московской пропиской и без вредных привычек, то значительно поднимите свои шансы в поиске второй половины. Народ валом повалит инструмент тестировать


Низкий Вам поклон /ударилась лбом об пол/ за советы, дорогие Вы мои мускулистые!
Разместила пока за 10т.р. Ждем-с.
P.S. Фразу про высокого брюнета обязательно добавлю.
PPS: Да, на фото я, в том числе на том, что ниже)
PPPS: Глубоко замужем и трое детей.
/Убежала сверкая пятками редактировать объявление/
Спокойной ночи...


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Ноя 2017)

Вы в рынке - новичок. Зря сразу малую цену выставили... 
Начинать надо с 40 тр.  Мало ли, появится клиент. Сумасшедший он или нет- судить не нам.  Ну а коли уж не появится- снижать медленно, по 3-5 тр. До появления интереса...


----------



## vev (6 Ноя 2017)

*Kuzalogly*,

Саша, что ж ты делаешь? Я цену сбиваю, хочу прикупить и бабла на перепродаже поднять, а ты...


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Ноя 2017)

Жень. Есть цена реальная, а есть цена случайная.  Аккордеон этот, несмотря на люто мною ненавистную Баркароллу, можно описать в красках и цветах. Даже без Евы Браунъ и маршала Жукова, которые скорее всего на нём не играли... Хотя...


----------



## hozaika (6 Ноя 2017)

Kuzalogly (06.11.2017, 22:37) писал:


> Начинать надо с 40 тр.


Серьезно?


----------



## vev (6 Ноя 2017)

*hozaika*,
да начать можно с чего угодно. Вы же спрашивали реальную цену


----------



## hozaika (6 Ноя 2017)

vev (06.11.2017, 23:12) писал:


> да начать можно с чего угодно. Вы же спрашивали реальную цену


Так, всё, не путайте меня больше. Написали 10 - так 10. Ежели в добрые руки тем паче.


----------



## zet10 (7 Ноя 2017)

Красивая женщина! Просто шикарная! Я это сразу понял!если бы за мужем не была я бы точно за 10 тысяч купил,, а так  как за мужем только за 5 тысяч могу купить , и то только потому что знаю что сей аппарат находился в руках этой волшебницы!


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Ноя 2017)

Юрий, добивайте тему!
Дама лукавит про "замужем".   Если б там был муж, то под подоконником не было бы облезлой штукатурки))

Успехов!


----------



## hozaika (7 Ноя 2017)

zet10 (07.11.2017, 18:31) писал:


> Красивая женщина! Просто шикарная! Я это сразу понял!если бы за мужем не была я бы точно за 10 тысяч купил,, а так  как за мужем только за 5 тысяч могу купить , и то только потому что знаю что сей аппарат находился в руках этой волшебницы!


Льстец! /краснея/
Но не достанется он Вам за 5, сегодня аж два предложения было)


----------



## vev (7 Ноя 2017)

hozaika (07.11.2017, 21:26) писал:


> Льстец! /краснея/Но не достанется он Вам за 5, сегодня аж два предложения было)


Руки и сердца?


----------



## hozaika (7 Ноя 2017)

vev (07.11.2017, 21:38) писал:


> Руки и сердца?


Скоро меня удалят за флуд))


----------



## vev (8 Ноя 2017)

*dmitrijgoncharov2008*,

Потому что он  заигрывает с бабами, а мы мило общаемся с приятными девушками. Теперь понятно?


----------



## nidogopp43 (8 Ноя 2017)

Женя! Как ты думаешь, почему приятная замужняя девушка с детьми, носит обручалку на левой?


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Ноя 2017)

nidogopp43 писал:


> Женя! Как ты думаешь, почему приятная замужняя девушка с детьми, носит обручалку на левой?


Точно.     Она американка! Видите же- печатает с американским акцентом...


----------



## kep (8 Ноя 2017)

nidogopp43 писал:


> Женя! Как ты думаешь, почему приятная замужняя девушка с детьми, носит обручалку на левой?


Потому что фотография перевернута зеркально


----------



## hozaika (8 Ноя 2017)

Ого, да тут целая дискуссия в мое отсутствие состоялась)
Черт возьми, приятно...

Кстати, вы, наверное, уже забыли про предмет беседы, мои мускулистые друзья.
Так вот, мой аккордеончик, он же ненавистная, не будем говорить кем, Баркаролла, сегодня подорожал на 5 тыщ)
Знаете почему? Да потому, что я посмотрела объявления. И если, извините, Аккордеон "Березка" продают за 10, то не грех и накинуть чуток. Или я чего-то не понимаю? Мне одной кажется, что мой круче, чем зеленая березка?


----------



## hozaika (8 Ноя 2017)

kep (08.11.2017, 21:40) писал:


> nidogopp43 писал:Женя! Как ты думаешь, почему приятная замужняя девушка с детьми, носит обручалку на левой?
> Потому что фотография перевернута зеркально


Отличная версия, но нет)


----------



## vev (8 Ноя 2017)

*hozaika*, 

Березку продают за 10, но ее и за 1тр никто никогда не купит. Рынок... Кривая спроса и предложения аднака...


----------



## vvz (9 Ноя 2017)

Нет, ну какая разница с темой "Папины баяны"... ))


----------



## vev (9 Ноя 2017)

*vvz*,

Согласен... Здравое начинание публиковать не только фото струмента, но и свое. Резко поднимает доброжелательность на форуме


----------



## nidogopp43 (9 Ноя 2017)

*Да Женя, я женат! Но это не помеха моей наблюдательности hozaika очень точно попала с фотографией, ведь она и не догадывалась, что попала на теоретически "почти мужской" форум)) Однако...*


----------



## Y.P. (9 Ноя 2017)

*hozaika, 
*А нет ли у Вас какого-нибудь баянчика на продажу? Тоже было бы интересно.


----------



## MAN (9 Ноя 2017)

vev (09.11.2017, 09:29) писал:


> Здравое начинание публиковать не только фото струмента, но и свое. Резко поднимает доброжелательность на форуме


Конечно, даже виртуальное общение с дамой приятнее, если представляешь себе её такой вот внешне привлекательной ("Красивая женщина сама по себе отвлекает внимание", - как говорил Жеглов Шарапову когда они ловили "Ручечника"), но всё же, мне кажется, что главное отличие "Хозайки"-Ани от "Нигары"-журналистки в отсутствии агресии к форумной публике с её стороны. Аня ответно шутит и иронизирует над нами, но при этом совершенно беззлобно, тогда как наследница "папиных баянов", как вы наверное помните, мгновенно встала в позу оскорблённой невинности и в дальнейшем практически свела всю тему к доказательству собственной пушистой белизны на фоне нашей всеобщей чумазой лохматости, каковой флуд значительно уступал в приятности, начавшемуся здесь.


----------



## hozaika (9 Ноя 2017)

nidogopp43 (09.11.2017, 10:09) писал:


> Да Женя, я женат! Но это не помеха моей наблюдательности


Это ж как нужно было увеличить фотку, чтобы на пальце кольцо разлядеть? /позабавлена/
Мне даж неловко стало, а вдруг Вы там еще что-то у меня разглядывали... Ну, там, качество макияжа, например...

Кстати, кольцо это не обручальное. Это обычное, маленькое, с брюликом.
Обручальное в этот момент на правой было, где и должно быть)
Вот фоточка с другого ракурса, где видно оба колечка)
Только чур сильно не увеличивать, особеннно женатым любителям)


----------



## hozaika (9 Ноя 2017)

Y.P. (09.11.2017, 10:25) писал:


> hozaika, А нет ли у Вас какого-нибудь баянчика на продажу? Тоже было бы интересно.


Есть, только он в другой квартире. Как привезу - выложу фоточки.


----------



## vev (9 Ноя 2017)

hozaika писал:


> Y.P. (09.11.2017, 10:25) писал:hozaika, А нет ли у Вас какого-нибудь баянчика на продажу? Тоже было бы интересно.Есть, только он в другой квартире. Как привезу - выложу фоточки.


А рояльчик нигде случаем не завалялся? Прикупил бы, раз пошла такая пьянка...


----------



## nidogopp43 (9 Ноя 2017)

Анна!)) Я ничего не увеличивал... и уж тем более не спец в области макияжа. Хотя было бы любопытно Вас наблюдать в отделе персонала с аккордеоном)


----------



## vev (9 Ноя 2017)

hozaika (09.11.2017, 12:35) писал:


> Это ж как нужно было увеличить фотку, чтобы на пальце кольцо разлядеть? /позабавлена/Мне даж неловко стало, а вдруг Вы там еще что-то у меня разглядывали... Ну, там, качество макияжа, например...


Музыканты - народ дотошный. Тренированы на чтение "слепых" и нечитаемых нот. Так что Вы поаккуратнее... Вдруг чего еще и разглядят...


----------



## Сергей С (9 Ноя 2017)

А за кадром сидит Павлов и потирает руки: на смурь не поймал, а на аватарочку с тетенькой вон сколько пара выходит. Друзья, займите глаза нотами, а руки аккордеонами! Или баянами...


----------



## hozaika (9 Ноя 2017)

MAN (09.11.2017, 11:06) писал:


> Аня ответно шутит и иронизирует над нами, но при этом совершенно беззлобно, тогда как наследница "папиных баянов"


Спасибо! /ответный реверанс/.
Даже не знала, что такое бывает - интересно стало и поглядела что за "папины баяны".
Надеюсь, у нас так не будет)

Да как на Вас можно злиться, вы ж профи! Даете свою оценку, без прикрас, как есть.
Ну а обижаться смешно) Это как если бы я на врача злилась за диагноз.


----------



## grigoriys (9 Ноя 2017)

Сергей С (09.11.2017, 21:23) писал:


> А за кадром сидит Павлов и потирает руки: на смурь не поймал, а на аватарочку с тетенькой вон сколько пара выходит. Друзья, займите глаза нотами, а руки аккордеонами! Или баянами...


 +100


----------



## vvz (10 Ноя 2017)

Пора переименовывать форум в, к примеру, "Playboys на аккордеонах и баянах" (а то что за банальное "Золотой аккордеон"...).  Уверен это серьёзно оживит форум! )


----------



## nidogopp43 (10 Ноя 2017)

*vvz +100* Сайт должен жить и развиваться! И пусть даже в такой форме, но ведь согласитесь ПОЗИТИВ)) В отличии от соседнего форума (не в укор). Новая кровь, всегда на пользу И настроение "Ништяк"


----------



## vev (10 Ноя 2017)

Сергей С писал:


> А за кадром сидит Павлов и потирает руки: на смурь не поймал, а на аватарочку с тетенькой вон сколько пара выходит. Друзья, займите глаза нотами, а руки аккордеонами! Или баянами...


Сергей, а что хорошего, когда на форуме жизнь либо затихает полностью, либо ограничивается одними запросами нот. 
Ничего не вижу плохого в том, что люди немного пофлудят в отдельной теме, никого не напрягая и никому не мешая.  Да и предмет флуда имеет к нам прямое отношение: аккордеон все-таки 

Все хорошо в меру...


----------



## nidogopp43 (10 Ноя 2017)

Не в какие ворота, молодой человек! Это говорит о вашей внутренней культуре! Не знаю как Вам, но мне почему-то стыдно... Правильно написал *VEV*, что все хорошо в меру!


----------



## Сергей С (10 Ноя 2017)

*Vev*, да ничего плохого. Я к тому, что будь на автарке что-нибудь пресненькое, темка бы скисла. А так каждому интересно голос подать.


----------



## vev (10 Ноя 2017)

*Сергей С*,

Сергей!


Денис писал не Вам, а гну Гончарову, который пытался публиковать порно фотографии... 
Прошу прощения, но исходное сообщение я удалил


----------



## Сергей С (10 Ноя 2017)

Эхххххх...


----------



## avm (12 Ноя 2017)

Ого! Да я тут много чего интересного пропустил ))


----------



## hozaika (12 Ноя 2017)

vev (10.11.2017, 22:11) писал:


> гну Гончарову, который пытался публиковать порно фотографии...


Да, Господа, я не думала, что это настолько брутальный сайт, конечно...
Думаю, что выше названный г-н понял слишком буквально Ваш призыв публиковать свои фото
вместо фото аккордеонов. 
Только вот на мой субъективный взгляд, фото должно располагать к общению,
а не наоборот. 

Даже жаль, я почти успела Вас, господа аккордеонисты, полюбить.

А теперь мне нужен только один последний совет от Вас. Как мне удалиться с этого форума?
Ибо это было мое первое инстинктивное желание после увиденного.
И поскольку я не могу это "развидеть", а сама я удалить свой аккаунт тут не смогла, прошу мне помочь.


----------



## vev (12 Ноя 2017)

*hozaika*,

Зря Вы так... Урода можно увидеть и на улице. Такое бывает на всех форумах. Боремся в силу наших возможностей. 

Удалить профиль не могу. Прав нет таких


----------



## hozaika (12 Ноя 2017)

vev (12.11.2017, 23:41) писал:


> Урода можно увидеть и на улице.


Евгений, согласна. 
vev (12.11.2017, 23:41) писал:


> Удалить профиль не могу. Прав нет таких


Видимо, даже у меня прав таких нет) Ну что ж, теперь я навечно буду тут))
Надо бы доработать сайт, чтобы специальный бот предупреждал новых пользователей: 
"Готовы ли Вы подтвердить, что Ваш профиль останется здесь навеки вечные?"


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (13 Ноя 2017)

Разве есть некий другой форум, где пользователь сам может удалить свой профиль? Наверху в правом углу есть меню *Выйти! *Нажмите на это, и Вы будете как бы вне этого сайта. А то, что Ваш профиль останется, вряд ли в этом есть что-то страшное. Вы там кроме своего имени и города больше ничего не указывали.


----------



## MAN (13 Ноя 2017)

Если уж на то пошло, то профиль по крайней мере можно отредактировать, то есть удалить из него все личные сведения.
Жаль, что Вы решили нас покинуть, Аня, а ведь обещали ещё баян какой-то показать...


----------



## Y.P. (13 Ноя 2017)

MAN (13.11.2017, 09:26) писал:


> Жаль, что Вы решили нас покинуть, Аня, а ведь обещали ещё баян какой-то показать...


Да-да! Ооочень жаль!... И баянчик обещали. А возможно и рояль где-то в "кустах" завалялся.
Не обижайтесь на некоторых. Не все могут свои истинные положительные эмоции выражать изысканно и утонченно.
Бывает за кажущейся грубостью скрывается тонкая, можно сказать, хрустальная душа.


----------



## hozaika (9 Фев 2018)

Доброго дня, уважаемые мужчины!
Таки продала я свой аккордеон. Поторговались, ушел за 10000р.
Вот скажите, разве может нормальный любитель, не перекупщик, так купить аккордеон? 
Пришли такие 2 крепких мужичка, прямо в подъезде, не прошли даже в гости,
практически не доставая его из чехла, не пробуя даже поиграть, не слушая даже а все ли клавиши рабочие, 
просто тупо открыли посмотрели. Берем!
Я говорю: Может попробуете какой звук, состояние посмотрите по-лучше?
А один говорит, и так видно, что хорошая гармошка. Так и сказал прямо! ГАР-МОШ-КА...
Я поняла, это перекупщики и теперь где-то мой аккордеон будут перепродавать наверное на просторах Интернета.

Вам всем сердеШное спасибо за помощь!


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Фев 2018)

Смею заверить, что нормальный перекуп отличает аккордеон от гармони, и смотрит состояние пусть не досконально, но и не так как два странных мужика)).

Скорее всего- брали на презент подрастающему дитю. Там ни дитё не в теме, ни дарящие...


----------



## vev (9 Фев 2018)

*hozaika*,

Какие люди! 
Ну праздравляю с тем, что лохов развели 
Они правда разведут следующих... По цепочке


----------



## hozaika (18 Апр 2018)

*vev*, Спасибо за поздравления, канеш)
Но вот прошло время и я уже жалею, что продала. Скоро 9 мая...военные песни...
Не затянуть мне теперь привычно: "Эх, дороги-и-и-и, пыль да ту-у мааан"...


----------



## MAN (19 Апр 2018)

/18.04.2018, 18:32 (52271) писал:


> Но вот прошло время и я уже жалею, что продала. Скоро 9 мая...военные песни...Не затянуть мне теперь привычно: "Эх, дороги-и-и-и, пыль да ту-у мааан"...


А почему собственно? Ведь...
Цитата:


> Да и у меня второй есть. Тот какой-то вообще беспародный. Но для Ёлочки сгодится.


А если годится для "Ёлочки", то сгодится и для "Дорог", разве нет?
Ну или надо покупать простой инструмент тыщ за 200-250 как предполагали в самом начале.


----------



## hozaika (21 Апр 2018)

*MAN*, Дак в том то и дело, что второй, который был беспородный вообще не смогла найти - реально как сквозь землю провалился! Бывает же такое...
Правильно говорят - не взлетай с аэродрома, если не готов запасной!


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Апр 2018)

hozaika писал:


> второй, который был беспородный вообще не смогла найти - реально как сквозь землю провалился! Бывает же такое...


Так не бывает. Обследуйте все свои квартиры. Заедьте на все свои дачи, опросите охрану и прислугу. Кто-то наверняка вспомнит.


----------



## starless (23 Апр 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Kuzalogly написал(а):
> 
> 
> > hozaika писал: второй, который был беспородный вообще не смогла найти - реально как сквозь землю провалился! Бывает же такое...
> > Так не бывает. Обследуйте все свои квартиры. Заедьте на все свои дачи, опросите охрану и прислугу. Кто-то наверняка вспомнит.


Хааххахахахах


----------



## Kuzalogly (26 Апр 2018)

starless писал:


> Хааххахахахах


Что смешного?  Мой охранник недавно на пульте сдуру нажимал всякие кнопки, и все ворота заблокировались. Я не мог поехать на той машине, на которой собирался.   Пока приехали сервисёры- я уехал на машине сестры, которая стояла просто около сторожки секьюрити.  Это было ужасно.


----------



## vev (26 Апр 2018)

*Kuzalogly*,

есть подозрения, что охранник отрабатывал новую аппликатуру


----------

